# hand held snow blower



## sparcolawn (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a snow blower attachment that looks like a weedeater? I saw one about 10 years ago but cant find one these days.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

A few years ago, Toro had a little electric 'snow broom' gadget.


----------



## sparcolawn (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah i remember that one, I'd really like to find one that's gas.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Look into Stihl, they have a weed trimmer that can accept mulitple attachements, including a broom attachement


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah Stihl's KM series trimmer (KM90, 110, and 130) have several attachments including a bristle and rubber paddle broom attachment. I have a KM90 and I really like it, good power and is very well balanced. Good on fuel too.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

iamhere;1316682 said:


> Yeah Stihl's KM series trimmer (KM90, 110, and 130) have several attachments including a bristle and rubber paddle broom attachment. I have a KM90 and I really like it, good power and is very well balanced. Good on fuel too.


What kind of snow can it actually move without having to go get a shovel to touch up?
Steve


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

xtreem3d;1316727 said:


> What kind of snow can it actually move without having to go get a shovel to touch up?
> Steve


I've never used one, in the snow or other wise, but for anything under say 3" maybe 4" if it's a dry snow. I'd go with the bristles rather than the rubber paddles. They use rotary brooms on sidewalks and what not all the time.


----------



## bcomstock15 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm interested in something like this, anyone seen a weedwacker with a little snoblower attachment on the end? just looking for something one man can carry up a flight of stairs, we do some huge balconies at one of our sites.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

bcomstock15;1365963 said:


> I'm interested in something like this, anyone seen a weedwacker with a little snoblower attachment on the end? just looking for something one man can carry up a flight of stairs, we do some huge balconies at one of our sites.


I just seen one of these on craigslist. It was made by ryobi. There older and not made anymore. Gonna have to find it used.

This should work. Its 14", cant be heavier then 25lbs.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

buckwheat_la;1316621 said:


> Look into Stihl, they have a weed trimmer that can accept mulitple attachements, including a broom attachement


Echo has the PAS system also that accepts multiple heads. Use this during lawn care season.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I use my FS-90 and yard boss tiller gear box for attachments.

I have used the paddle and broom for everything but snow. But I wouldn't hesitate to use either if a situation came around where I needed something lighter and easier to move snow around with.

I would think even up to 6" - 7" you could use the paddle and clear snow.

The FS 90 has enough power to run the actual tiller tines, and I use that to do final grades on lawns before sod or seeding and it works excellent and can move a lot of dirt.

....


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

The rubber paddle wheel thing from Stihl doesn't work for snow..... I have one and it works great for removing gravel from grass. I tried it last season and it moves snow.... but it carries it around the broom so it sprays snow out in the 360 degree spinning motion, and it covers up what you just cleared. I don't have the bristles but i'm not sure it would work well either, but probably better than the paddles, I think you need a bit more speed out of it then what that little engine can spin.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was also very curious on how well the stihl broom attachment would work for snow.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I found it.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

sectlandscaping;1366630 said:


> I found it.


What you found is something I am sure does not work well...


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Weenuk;1366643 said:


> What you found is something I am sure does not work well...


It probably doesnt but its what hes looking for. I would use a shovel myself. Maybe he has 100s of steps to do.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

sectlandscaping;1366654 said:


> It probably doesnt but its what hes looking for. I would use a shovel myself. Maybe he has 100s of steps to do.


I would use a leaf blower myself....


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I havent tried a backpack blower yet. Does it work good? I could see it working for light fluffy stuff but not for anything hard. Ill bring one this year and see how it goes.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

sectlandscaping;1366683 said:


> I havent tried a backpack blower yet. Does it work good? I could see it working for light fluffy stuff but not for anything hard. Ill bring one this year and see how it goes.


Most of us here in Winnipeg (since the temperatures are colder which dries the snowfall making it fluffy), use leaf blowers. I just purchased a Stihl 550 blower and use it on entire drives which snow between 2-3cm if caught before driven on. Cheaper to spend money on blower fuel then truck. Clears the driveway to bare ground compared to a plow or even a heavier thrower. Try it out....


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I will, I already have them so it wont hurt.. I was going to winterize them in a week or so since I'm still doing clean ups.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

sectlandscaping;1366737 said:


> I will, I already have them so it wont hurt.. I was going to winterize them in a week or so since I'm still doing clean ups.


The new Stihl 550 has a winter switch behind the air filter. Not sure exactly what this does. I would sure like to know....


----------

